# Are the cadets to get you ready for the army.



## dylan_infantry (9 Sep 2005)

Are the cadets to get you ready for the army or is it just a fun thing to do and be in.



Dylan


----------



## frankie_future infanteer (9 Sep 2005)

Hey bud
     
 I think it's both.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (9 Sep 2005)

Your second guess was correct.

Off to the range, elaboration from others is probable.


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Sep 2005)

from the FIRST link in the "Cadets/CIC FAQ and Related Websites" thread:

Cadets/CIC FAQ and Related Websites - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21472.0.html


Cadets Canada: http://www.cadets.ca/intro.



> Cadets is a federally-sponsored program for young Canadians ages 12 to 18 who are interested in participating in a variety of challenging and rewarding activities, and learning more about the Canadian Forces.
> Cadets are encouraged to become active, responsible members of their communities. They learn valuable life and work skills like teamwork, leadership, and citizenship. Cadets also reap the personal benefits of increased self-confidence and physical fitness, learning how to take initiative, and how to make decisions. Cadets make valuable contributions to Canadian society on a daily basis in terms of environmental, citizenship and community activities.
> 
> What does it cost to join? There are no registration fees, dues or cost for the uniforms or for the basic Cadet Program. Cadets and parents are encouraged to participate in fundraising.
> ...



*PLEASE USE THE SEARCH FEATURE AND BROWSE THE EXISTING THREADS.
*​


----------

